# Lidl Scrollsaw



## BMac (29 Mar 2010)

I just got an update from Lidl and they are doing a scrollsaw on Thursday. It looks the same as the SIP, Axi etc and has variable speed, quick change, all the same features and a cast aluminium table. It will cost £49.99 with 3 year guarantee.

Has anyone got one or any reports on how good they are.

Thanks, Brendan


----------



## loz (29 Mar 2010)

Cant find em on-line Brendan...........


----------



## BMac (29 Mar 2010)

I looked at the ROI site and they aren't there but are shown on the NI site.

Try this link http://www.lidl.ie/ie/home_ni.nsf/pages ... 0401.index but you might have to navigate to it from the Lidl home page.

Brendan


----------



## loz (29 Mar 2010)

Ah see them now.

I was up in Armagh a few weeks back in the City Hotel for a meeting. Tis a lovely drive up from Dublin.


----------



## BMac (29 Mar 2010)

Loz, just thinking when I was out in the shed there, if you want me to get you one of these scrollsaws I will and we can sort out getting it to you some way or other.

Brendan


----------



## loz (29 Mar 2010)

BMac":3d4x3fkq said:


> Loz, just thinking when I was out in the shed there, if you want me to get you one of these scrollsaws I will and we can sort out getting it to you some way or other.
> 
> Brendan



Thanks the offer Brendan, but I wont have any spare cash till I win the RDS comp this year, 

[-o<


----------



## BMac (29 Mar 2010)

LOL, OK. I was just thinking again... if you did decide you wanted the saw it would probably appear in ROI next week. I don't know if I want one or not but the 3 year guarantee makes me think I have nothing to lose and if it's useless just hand it back. Got 3 days to decide so I'll do some more thinking (got lots of time for thinking with the weather like it is, absolutely horrible here today so no veg gardening).

Brendan


----------



## Mouse (29 Mar 2010)

Hi Brenden,

Nothing like the SIP and it only takes pinned blades so is very restricted in its use.
"Parkside tools" in general get comments on other forums ranging from not bad to total carp.


----------



## BMac (29 Mar 2010)

Thank you Mouse, 

Decision made - SIP. I'll be passing a SIP dealer tomorrow so I think I'll just nip in.

Brendan


----------



## Mouse (29 Mar 2010)

Hi Brendan,
If you get the SIP check out my earlier threads particularly the top clamp modification, makes a world of difference


----------



## BMac (29 Mar 2010)

LOL, I've already got all the details from the thread for the replacement bits because I was set on the SIP but then Lidl went and threw a spanner in the works. I'll let you know how I get on.

Brendan


----------

